# Slide is Stuck



## BeardedDawg_88 (Nov 22, 2021)

So I recently got my first firearm. It’s a Smith and Wesson SD9 VE. I was cleaning it and lubricanting went to put the slide back on and it didn’t go back on right and now is stuck. What do I do?


----------



## BeardedDawg_88 (Nov 22, 2021)

BeardedDawg_88 said:


> So I recently got my first firearm. It’s a Smith and Wesson SD9 VE. I was cleaning it and lubricanting went to put the slide back on and it didn’t go back on right and now is stuck. What do I do?
> View attachment 20341


As is Murphy’s law as soon as I post I get the slide off. Well know what to do now.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Okay- so you DID get the slide off- yes/no?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BeardedDawg_88 said:


> As is Murphy’s law as soon as I post I get the slide off. Well know what to do now.


Glad you solved your own problem! The SD series pistols are actually some really great guns.


----------

